# SH2 - Synergen Met



## System (7 June 2022)

Synergen Met Limited (SH2) is a "Clean and Green" technology business that is positioned to participate in the decarbonisation of the global economy through the production of "Clean Hydrogen", and the cleaning of the environment by destroying toxic “forever” chemicals.

Synergen is an Australian-owned and operated business made up of a team of scientific minds with more than 80 years of collective experience working within the global resources industry. Founders Christopher Dunks and Dr Geoff Duckworth have developed the Company’s Thermal Plasma Technology over the last 14 years.

Through a combination of research, innovative ideas, trial and error in the lab and extensive field trials, the Company has proven its ability to leverage its Thermal Plasma Technology platform into multiple high value applications, including:

(a) hydrogen and carbon production via methane pyrolysis;
(b) PFAS water treatment and complete contaminant destruction;
(c) hazardous and toxic waste destruction; and
(d) waste to energy applications including municipal solid waste, tyres and organics.

The Company is currently focused on the commercialisation of its Thermal Plasma Technology. The Company’s current priority for commercial development is:

(a) modular hydrogen production; and
(b) PFAS water treatment and destruction for councils and water utilities.

It is anticipated that SH2 will list on the ASX during June 2022.









						SynergenMet Limited
					






					www.synergenmet.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 June 2022)

*Listing date*14 June 2022 #*Company contact details*








						SynergenMet Limited
					






					www.synergenmet.com
				



Ph: +61 7 3211 3878*Principal Activities*The Company's main business undertaking is the development and production of its thermal plasma technology platform and commercial development of applications to create sustainable solutions to environmental challenges.*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*AUD 0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*SH2*Capital to be Raised*$25,000,000*Expected offer close date*25 May 2022*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Lodge Corporate Pty Ltd (Lead Manager).


----------

